# Salentino: Sia benedettu ci fice lu mundu



## CephasInRome

This is the title of a folk song from Salento, collected by Joachim and Tarquin Fuortes and published in 1871 in the collection Essay Folk Songs by Giuliano. 

I'm translating a programme for a night of Italian music to be sung in Iran (no Farsi translations though, please). I need if possible the meaning and/or English translation of this dialect phrase.

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## Mary49

This is the Italian for your phrase, can you try to translate it into English?
"*Sia benedetto chi creò il mondo*".


----------



## CephasInRome

Fantastic! Thank you, Mary!
(Blessed he who created the world/Blessed be the One who created the world/Blessed be the Creator of the world).
-Peter


----------



## Mary49

You're welcome!


----------



## Pietruzzo

CephasInRome said:


> collection Essay Folk Songs by Giuliano


Giuliano is a village , so I guess we should say "songs from Giuliano". Also, the right transcription in Salentino dialect should be "Sia benedettu ci fice lu mundu".


----------

